# Southern Region Late Tom



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I guess I had better take the time to post up my hunt.

Wen't out last saturday morning to where I had heard some toms a week earlier, sure enough as soon as I turned off the truck I could hear them gobble, went over the first ridge and set up in the first meadow, I think I made too much noise getting there in the dark, no trail through the oak, anyway when they first flew out of the trees I made a few soft calls with the mouth reed, (forgot my box call)  they were too call shy, too close to the road and they went away from me, so I got back in the truck and went a couple of miles futher where I took my bird last year, only seen one hen, so I thought I had better get further off the beaten trail and hiked a mile or so to a spot that I thought would be good that I had found during the deer hunt, hiking slow and doing a soft call every once in a while, finally got one to gobble :shock: :lol: . hiked further down the canyon keeping him within distance, and jumped two that wern't calling, scared me to death, and I thought crap I messed this one up.

Went on accross the canyon and heard them gobble behind me, so I turned around went into some thick stuff and started calling to see where I should go, the hens would answer me but not the toms :?: I was trying to see where to set up and caught movement to the side of me and here comes two toms strutting down the hill but not being vocal, too late to set up the decs, got them to come in to about 45 yards and they held up strutting around in some thick stuff, two of the hens came about 10 yards closer but the toms wouldn't follow, just circled where they were at full strut, with no decs the hens finally got tired of not being able to see any thing and they all headed up the trail.

I crossed the creek and tried to parallel them to see if I could set up on them again, when I could see the toms feeding and strutting about 100 yards off, so I went into my old army training and dropped and did the ground crawl throught the pines and aspens for about 65 yards, slowly raised up above a fallen log and let a load of number 2 go, the one tom went down and the rest looked at him for a few seconds then trotted up the hill.

Man a 18 pound tom gets heavy hiking over a mile up hill to the truck, 8" beard, and 7/8' spurs, not as big as last years but a nice bird, he was sure tasty on the barbie.

[attachment=2:2915bbb5]IMG_0948.jpg[/attachment:2915bbb5]
[attachment=1:2915bbb5]IMG_0949.jpg[/attachment:2915bbb5]
[attachment=0:2915bbb5]IMG_0950.jpg[/attachment:2915bbb5]


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice bird. I was down there all weekend and didn't get a dang thing. It was my first time going after them. I ran across one late sunday night, but wasn't able to get the sneek on it. It was mine and my dads first time going after them. He was able to get a small jake friday night. We hunted out by new harmony by kolob estates. Don't think I will be able to get back down before the hunt ends. My brother got his on the early hunt out by enterprise. Congrats on the tom.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the bird. nice bird.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What the hay !! I didn't see this post !!!! :evil: 

Good post bowgy!! Congrats !! 8) 

So....good to see all your hard work has paid off. And you ate him?!?!? |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice looking bird. Mine was only 15.5 pounds and felt very heavy.

firemanbubba - remember you can hunt as far north as the Millard County/Juab County line which from Davis County is just a 2-2.5 hour drive. I've seen birds in the Pavant area and near the Cove Fort area. Find water and you'll find birds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Big ol Tom Bowgy! Congrats!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Yes .45, I am a pig, at least when it comes to wild game, heck when it comes down to food, at least in the pics the tom covered my girlish figure :mrgreen: I am still working on eating it, had a turkey sandwich yesterday after work MMMMMM

Good eye fatbass, yes that is my daugters chicken "Cluck Cluck", yeah real original :roll: :lol: She follows me everywhere wanting me to turn over a log or rock so she can eat the bugs and worms. You can hold her and pet her like a puppy, I don't know where she came from just showed up in the yard one day :? 

Nor-tah, I did jump a couple of elk that day and it is in the Panguitch Lake unit. So I am keepiing an eye out for them for you.


----------

